# USED and DESTROYED WHEN IN ANOTHER STATE SO I CANT DO ANYTHING TILL I LEAVE HOME



## marshsc (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi, Wife was allowed back into the house thaty I had room mates in after a 9 month seperation. My Mother bought the house thru inheratence. I came home from UTAH last weekend to a mattress on the floor. Says its me but she was searching and got onto my computer and took all passwords and accessed all sites an e-mail and was upset I talked to a few girls online. Well we were seperated 9 months off and on before then. I have tried and tried. And now she did not tell me that she stopped making payments on the house 2,5 months ago right after I left. Well now I confront her on the issue of getting 1100 a month from renters and is pocketing all of it plus her income. Now she changes phone #. So at this point I have all the interest in the house and she has nothing in it and is just letting it go to forclosure while I am finacially stuck in UTAH. I am going to have to go out on medical and find a room in LA if I can afford or live in truck.and go to court or loose anything that I have for my 3 kids, not hers and have. I know my options and will pursue them. Loose Job, fight for house as she thinks its hers now. I need some advice here. I wish she would be nice and talk. But instead it seems that plans were made while I was in UTAH and I was stripped of everything to live in a tent Trailer here and wait for her to move which she did not. Then my house was taken and I was told to stay in UTAH. Not happening.


----------



## marshsc (Oct 2, 2010)

NAny person thet strips you of everything knowing you have 3 kids is evil. I just cant imagine.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I honestly can't follow your post. It sounds as though your best bet is to hire a competent attorney.


----------



## overallnow (Jan 13, 2011)

Where is your Mother? If she bought the house with her inheritance she has the control of ownership..


----------



## bingofuel (Jan 27, 2011)

I am disappointed to see posts like this (all 124 of them) on this site. Where does one go to report to Moderators? This is a place for healing and support, not for crazed ramblings. 
I am shocked that members and moderators alike are not all over this guy!

Dude, if you really want help from people on this site try demonstrating a bit of candor and class- you will find people will be alot more receptive.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

bingofuel said:


> I am disappointed to see posts like this (all 124 of them) on this site. Where does one go to report to Moderators? This is a place for healing and support, not for crazed ramblings.
> I am shocked that members and moderators alike are not all over this guy!
> 
> Dude, if you really want help from people on this site try demonstrating a bit of candor and class- you will find people will be alot more receptive.


Honestly, I hope the mods leave these posts alone. I believe the OP's wife could be reading them, and I will admit to no small amount of fear for her. I just hope she's good at reading between the lines, and what is NOT said as opposed to what is said. 

But since you asked, under your username is a small blue cloud and another sign next to it. The sign next to it is used to report a post.


----------



## bingofuel (Jan 27, 2011)

I can understand the man going through very difficult times and I empathize... We all are to different degrees or we wouldn't be here. Judging from the erratic nature of the dialog in MOST of the posts, I am willing to bet that alcohol is a factor as well. Getting drunk and spewing explitives and threats to me is not acceptable behavior in ANY social arena as far as I am concerned. Maybe it was the way I was raised...These posts are very HOSTILE in nature and quite disturbing In my opinion, they have no place on this server. I can venture a guess as to why he is having problems in the first place- we are only hearing one side to this "story".


----------



## bingofuel (Jan 27, 2011)

Sent some messages, but I'm not sure they got thru...
So I will post here.

Possibly... But I think it is more possible he WISHES his wife could read these posts. He is here to vent drunken anger and that is all. I'm sure the woman is WELL aware of how he is and if she was looking for evidence of his abusive nature, she has had PLENTY! It irks me that he is treating this site like a crapper stall wall. 
I would try to ignore them, but the posts are everywhere. Now I vote it's time to free up some space on the server!


----------



## Bcando (Jan 29, 2011)

bingofuel said:


> He is here to vent drunken anger and that is all. I'm sure the woman is WELL aware of how he is and if she was looking for evidence of his abusive nature, she has had PLENTY!


You are correct...His wife needed all of this along with the fact he posted her name and a lot more personal information...
This was all she needed to prove once again he is nothing but a 2 time DV felon liar with an alcohol problem...


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Bcando said:


> You are correct...His wife needed all of this along with the fact he posted her name and a lot more personal information...
> This was all she needed to prove once again he is nothing but a 2 time DV felon liar with an alcohol problem...


And what? We are All Perfect?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bcando (Jan 29, 2011)

Powerbane said:


> And what? We are All Perfect?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


and what is that suppose to mean? You think DV is alright? You think threatening someone on a continuous basis is alright? you think continually lying about someone is right?

actually it doesn't matter what you think...the P didn't think when he was spilling this garbage all over this site...hung himself...yeah I would say HE was perfect in not controlling his temper..


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

How do you know he's not using this to vent?

Or is is you know the original poster personally?

I didn't say I was not concerned about his mental health and addiction to alcohol. 

I also did not say I was not concerned for the well being of the person he is raging on about. 

At any rate, he seem to be gone for awhile. In these cases you always gotta wonder how things worked out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bcando (Jan 29, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> . The fact is that she was able to do this and it is working for her .


Let's get one thing straight here...THERE IS ALWAYS 2 sides to every story...to assume this "really" happened is asinine..


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I hope the moderators don't prevent him from posting. He is rambling and venting now but after the venting comes reflection, he is not there yet.

M are you still drinking. If you are, that is your biggest problem, get help to stop drinking, it will be hard at first but the more control you gain over ypur life the less anyone, including your wife will be able to crank you around.

STOP DRINKING :cone4:


----------



## Bcando (Jan 29, 2011)

Pandakiss said:


> evil isnt the worst name i would call her. if she didnt want to be back 1000% she should not have moved back in.


Once again...2 sides too every story...I know of this marriage and SHE was back 100%...He choose to go to a bar with another woman instead of coming home when he first returned from Utah...and then became extremely abusive...SHE did NOT strip him of anything...


----------



## Logan86 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bcando said:


> Once again...2 sides too every story...I know of this marriage and SHE was back 100%...He choose to go to a bar with another woman instead of coming home when he first returned from Utah...and then became extremely abusive...SHE did NOT strip him of anything...


And how exactly do you know this??? Sounds as if you're just assuming things. Do you even know this man personally?:scratchhead:


----------

